# Bitzenburger Question



## Just BB (Feb 20, 2008)

All of those accomplished in Bitzenburgers please answer this question. If one is trying to align the nock so that the grain of a wooden shaft is properly aligned to the riser and you have glued said nock on. How would one adjust the dail on a bitzenburger to insure the cock feather is in the proper position on the shaft? MMMMMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 20, 2008)

If you do not have the the cock vane dial in it, then you might have to purchase one. The dial that comes with the blitenburger are not lined  for cock vane. When I fletch my arrows i have to turn the nocks when i get through fletching them, but if you are shooting glue on nocks than this can be a problem and this is where the correct dial comes into play. You can get them from bass pro. Kinda hard to explain, but maybe you can understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 20, 2008)

I beleve there called a indexer


----------



## LadyGunner (Feb 21, 2008)

on my jig - I figured out what notch is for the cock feather
then I put a spot of paint on the dial
I put the cock feather on first

I fletch arrows with the nock already glued


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bitz info learned the hard way:

Before you change out an indexer be sure to turn the jig up side down so that the set screws are pointed down then remove the indexer. Replace it with another one before you turn the jig right side up. Under each set screw is a small bearing and spring. The only thing that holds them in the jig frame is the indexer. If an indexer is removed while the jig is upright the bearings and springs may fall out and they are extremely difficult to find.

I read nothing in the instructions warning me of this possibility but a gentleman at Bitz did send me a package of extra bearings and springs at no charge.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Folks. I just said to heck with it and started putting them on. Not perfect but they work.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 22, 2008)

I have an indexer but I never glue the nock on the shaft to start with. I just make sure it fits tight, fletch my feathers and then align and glue the nock.

I have been doing it this way for a looong time and never had any problems.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay, But don't you have to line up the grain on a wooden arrow right? I'm new at this but thought you did. That's what I was trying to do. Help me out here.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 22, 2008)

You need to install the nocks first on a wood arrow then fletch
Make sure you get the nocks properly turned so the bow string is 
perpendicular to the grain i think i said it right. if it does not make any sense pm me and we can talk on the phone


----------



## Just BB (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats the way I understood it too and I'm doing that. Thanks


----------



## fflintlock (Feb 24, 2008)

Get ya a good jig, and stop worring about it LOL!! heheheeeeee


----------



## Just BB (Feb 25, 2008)

I can always count on Jerald to put me in line!


----------

